# alarm activation w/o alarm



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

For the 330i (and probably all 3-series, I'd guess), I know the alarm activation and arming can be enabled even if you don't have the alarm. My car flashes its lights in acknowledgement before the clown nose starts blinking. Does anyone know if it's possible to program the car so that it honks too, even though the alarm isn't there? I was told that it'll only honk if the alarm is hooked up...

And if that's true, that the alarm must be present for the horn to sound, does anyone know if, when I hook up the alarm myself, whether the horn feature will automatically enable itself, or will I have to bring it back to the dealership for programming? (I know from previous posts that the clown nose and the lights will remain active.)

TIA.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The horn is not part of the alarm system nor does it sound when the alarm is activated AFAIK.


----------



## mallards (Oct 30, 2003)

no ... you need the alarm unit itself to install ...

after i installed mine it goes "beep" when i lock it (like a lexus) ...

it beeps twice when i unlock it ... 

the alarm system does not use the horn in anyway (even when going off) ... so you will need to buy the unit that makes that nice beeeoooobeeeeooooo noise ...

ben


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Whoops, I saw the "siren signal" and just thought "horn" for some reason. Okay, that makes more sense then.

BTW, what are the interior and tilt motion sensors? Tilt motion is if the car is disturbed in any way, whether bumped or lifted up, while interior is ...? And how sensitive are these sensors? Could I try to lift my car with my own hands and not set off the alarm?


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

swchang said:


> Whoops, I saw the "siren signal" and just thought "horn" for some reason. Okay, that makes more sense then.
> 
> BTW, what are the interior and tilt motion sensors? Tilt motion is if the car is disturbed in any way, whether bumped or lifted up, while interior is ...? And how sensitive are these sensors? Could I try to lift my car with my own hands and not set off the alarm?


The tilt sensor will set off the alarm if the car is lifted to be towed away. I don't think just bumping the car slightly will set it off. As for the interior motion sensor, that protects against someone entering the car by breaking a window. The interior sensor is located in the mid-roof area (looks like an air vent). The alarm siren, tilt sensor, and interior sensor are all fairly easy DIY projects. The manual describes these features.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

AndDown said:


> The tilt sensor will set off the alarm if the car is lifted to be towed away. I don't think just bumping the car slightly will set it off. As for the interior motion sensor, that protects against someone entering the car by breaking a window. The interior sensor is located in the mid-roof area (looks like an air vent). The alarm siren, tilt sensor, and interior sensor are all fairly easy DIY projects. The manual describes these features.


A friend mentioned something about the sensitivity of some tilt sensors (in non-BMW alarms, I think) being pretty high. He said that on some alarms, when you're in a multi-level garage, sometimes the rumbling from a heavy car driving by will be enough to set the alarm off. I guess that isn't the case for the BMW one? The tilt sensor only goes off if the car is actually lifted or jacked up?

Is there any way to change the sensitivity on either the interior motion or tilt sensor?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

swchang said:


> A friend mentioned something about the sensitivity of some tilt sensors (in non-BMW alarms, I think) being pretty high. He said that on some alarms, when you're in a multi-level garage, sometimes the rumbling from a heavy car driving by will be enough to set the alarm off. I guess that isn't the case for the BMW one? The tilt sensor only goes off if the car is actually lifted or jacked up?
> 
> Is there any way to change the sensitivity on either the interior motion or tilt sensor?


Most aftermarket alarms have this adjustment. BMW factory alarms aren't user adjustable. If it is even adjustable (which I'm not sure if it even is) you may have to visit the dealer for that.

Correct... tilt sensor is just that... it senses when the car is tilted (like when jacked up or towed).

What your friend is talking about is a "shock" sensor that many aftermarket alarms have. If you kick the car too hard, or pound on the glass, etc. it will set off such an alarm. Many people with such alarms don't adjust the sensitivity, and the alarms will go off when even stock street cars drive by at times.

AFAIK, the BMW factory alarm has door, hood, trunk sensors, a tilt sensor, and an interior motion sensor. That's all. If a ball bounces off the front or rear glass, it may even set off the motion sensor. (But I'm not certain on that one)


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

doeboy said:


> Most aftermarket alarms have this adjustment. BMW factory alarms aren't user adjustable. If it is even adjustable (which I'm not sure if it even is) you may have to visit the dealer for that.
> 
> Correct... tilt sensor is just that... it senses when the car is tilted (like when jacked up or towed).
> 
> ...


Wait a minute....I'm confused now reading this thread. When you order a new 3 does it come with an alarm or not?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Moderato said:


> Wait a minute....I'm confused now reading this thread. When you order a new 3 does it come with an alarm or not?


It does not.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

doeboy said:


> It does not.


What?  Why didn't :dunno: they tell me that when I ordered the car? Is it a dealer installed option? I never saw a mention of it on the website either, now that I think of it?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Moderato said:


> What?  Why didn't :dunno: they tell me that when I ordered the car? Is it a dealer installed option? I never saw a mention of it on the website either, now that I think of it?


:dunno:

It's a dealer installed option (or you could do it yourself and then just have them code it when you're done).


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

doeboy said:


> :dunno:
> 
> It's a dealer installed option (or you could do it yourself and then just have them code it when you're done).


So what does the coded driveaway protection & motion sensor do it their is no alarm to notify passers by that someone is trying to steal or break into your car???????


----------



## AG (Apr 24, 2002)

Moderato said:


> So what does the coded driveaway protection & motion sensor do it their is no alarm to notify passers by that someone is trying to steal or break into your car???????


You only get a motion sensor if you purchase, install, and activate an alarm. The coded driveaway protection prevents your car from being "hotwired" and driven away. There is nothing to prevent others from breaking into your car, but the only way for them to steal it is to tow it away. Anyway, when was the last time you did something when you heard an alarm go off?


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

AG said:


> You only get a motion sensor if you purchase, install, and activate an alarm. The coded driveaway protection prevents your car from being "hotwired" and driven away. There is nothing to prevent others from breaking into your car, but the only way for them to steal it is to tow it away. Anyway, when was the last time you did something when you heard an alarm go off?


Yeah, that's true maybe it's not worth getting.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

swchang said:


> A friend mentioned something about the sensitivity of some tilt sensors (in non-BMW alarms, I think) being pretty high. He said that on some alarms, when you're in a multi-level garage, sometimes the rumbling from a heavy car driving by will be enough to set the alarm off. I guess that isn't the case for the BMW one? The tilt sensor only goes off if the car is actually lifted or jacked up?
> 
> Is there any way to change the sensitivity on either the interior motion or tilt sensor?


 The owner's manual recommends turning the tilt sensor off when parking in a parking garage or when the car if being transported on a train. This is accomplished by double clicking the key roundel.

The motion sensor is pretty sensitive as I discovered accidentally. I apparently by mistake had set the car alarm on while my car was in my garage. The window were rolled down and I reached into the car to get something. Within a few inches of going beyond where the window glass should be the alarm went off.:yikes:


----------

